# Unlevel tank!!! How to fix?



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I am not sure were to post this so will post it here. I set up my new 75 gallon tank a few days ago and it's unlevel. I think it's actully the floor that unlevel, which makes my tank unlevel. At one end of the tank the water level is at the bottem of the rim and at the other end of the tank the water is at the very top of the rim. How do I fix this? I don't want to have problems with it especially sence it's upstairs. The tank is not full so emptying it won't be a problem. Thanks in advance


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

It appears your 75 gallon tank is off level by at least 1 inch. That's too much. Either relocate the tank to another area or get some help from someone with floor weights and building construction knowledge. If you try to shim the stand, you will be asking for trouble as there will be no support beyond the shimmed area. Aquarium stands are designed to accept equal weight all around its perimeter. Your aquarium when full with gravel and water will weigh approximately 625 lbs. Not including the stand. Something to consider.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

I put down new flooring in my basement before thinking to level it out, so I have the same issue. My solution has been to build a wood frame that is slightly larger than then the base of the tank stand, put in a bladder or seal the wood seams, and poor ~0.5-1" of concrete or floor leveler. Let it set up and then set up the tank. This is a fair bit of work as the wood frame you build should stay in place, so it has to be finished and look nice. If you're like me and have got to have the tank in a specific spot, this works. It is far easier to find an existing flat spot though.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Dang it, I was hoping shims would work! Oh well. I don't really want to build a wood frame so I guess I will have to move it. Thanks guys!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

what type of flooring is it on? if its carpet, try pulling the carpet back and placing the tank. 

a inch is fixable, but its going to take more then just a pack of shims.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

It's carpet. I think I am just going to move the tank though, it's easier.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I forgot to include the weight of the aquarium when empty. So you actually will have more then 625 lbs for a total load. So my estimate would be 150 lbs for the aquarium and the stand about 40 lbs.
So you have about 815 lbs to deal with.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Is the tank level back-to-front? 

The shim idea is valid, but for a problem as much as 1" I would custom rip some 2 x 4. 
1" at one end to 0" at the other. Make 2 pieces as long as the stand. 
Then make another piece that is 1" high and as long as the stand is deep (that is, the back-to-front length)

Ditto also the idea to not put this on carpeting. 

The general formula for the weight of tank, stand and contents is 10 lbs per gallon. This allows 8 lbs per gallon for the water itself and roughly 2 lbs per gallon for everything else.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I think its level from front to back, but I am not sure because the tank has hardly any water in it. I could use 2 by 4s, but moving the tank is still easier. 

I don't think putting tanks on carpet is an issue because I have a 120 gallon saltwater tank on carpet and its pretty level, its downstairs though. 

I think I am just going to move it. I emptied the tank today so I could move it, but never got to it. The place I am thinking of moving it to has hard floor and is over my garage. The room has a really comfy couch. Perfect for watching my tank


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great place! The comfy couch is a great idea! I also have a couch lined up in front of my 125 gallon. Great tank watching location.

Part of the concern about putting tanks on carpets is this:
Carpets are often installed with a strip of wood and nails called a tack strip. This is pretty close to the wall, but if part of the stand is sitting on the tack strip and part is just on carpet and padding it can compress the carpet and padding, but not the tack strip, so the tank starts to tilt forward. 
Most of the time the tack strip is too close to the wall for this to be a problem. The tank is set away from the wall to allow for plumbing. 
If the carpeting is really plush, thick, soft pad or other 'squishiness' then this could make the tank lean, too. 
I have placed tanks over thinner carpeting (indoor-outdoor) over a medium pad (not very squishy) and felt them move. I would be very reluctant to put a tank over a more squishy surface.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I would avoid 2x stock, even the klin dried stuff can compress alot under weight. i would use either a good quality ply or a peice of a glue lam beam.


----------

